# Coyote-proofing my fence...non-electric suggestions?



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

We live on a ridge above a hollow, with a large creek down from us that is walkable by coyotes in the summer. Coyotes are currently living in the next hollow from us, connected by the creek. We've had our goats for a year in a pen fenced with 2 × 4 woven wire with an extra foot of woven on top, topped by wood rail. It's great for keeping dwarf goats in, and local dogs out (so far).
It has an 18" skirt of woven wire burried outside & inside the perimeter, all around, plus all 4 x 4 posts are set in cement. 
My friend told me coyotes climb his woven wire fence frequently. He has 4 LDGs. 
We can't get a LDG, nor a llama, donkey, etc. not enough space, plus we have closer neighbors. 

I need to stop coyotes from climbing, if this is an issue. My husband says No to hot wire.

Can I install a couple strands of barbed wire around the perimeter near & on top to prevent climbing over?

Is this a good idea? 

Where can I get about 500-1000 lf of barbed wire, cheaply? I don't need a mile of it. This is just their pen when I'm not at home. 

Anything else I could deter them with? I didn't know they could climb the no climb woven wire.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Well the barbed wire is not meant for smaller animals, its for keeping big stuff in/out.....they could climb that too......

Hmmmm,


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Razor wire would work but it's dangerous! An electric around the top would be best.


----------



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

Okay I did some research. There's something called the coyote roller, which is a system of aluminum tubes with wire mounts which you place on top of a wooden fence. The coyotes can't get a foot hold to get over the top. It sounds good. This is marketed for cats, too. I'll use barbed at ground level, and make some sort of tuve system on the top. I'm looking intp black pvc pipe of about 2" diameter, with paper towel holder brackets. It's weird, but it might just work, and then our kids and neighbors kids wil be safe.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've looked at those rollers myself. What I thought of doing was to slide the pipe over tension wire for a chain link fence. It's a super heavy stiff wire that's easy to work with. Put x number of precut pipes on and tighten the wire. Then it could be clipped to the posts with a pipe in each space.


----------



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

Put a donkey on the side of the fence that you don't want coyotes. Our back pasture needs new netting and only has three strands of wire between my two donkeys and home to a large pack of coyotes. Not one has ever crossed that fence line. The open spaces could accommodate eight coyotes dancing a chorus line. Donkeys are great herd protection.


----------



## Hughie (Mar 4, 2015)

You could bury clay more mines around the perimeter, that would get them, but the noise could be a problem and neighbors might complain. Could also maybe get you in to trouble with Homeland Security. Donkey could be your best bet if you can find one. Coyote rollers or a copy have also been shown to work well. I have Coyote's around my farm but they do not come in very close, I think it might be because of the dog but I do not know. A clean farm that does not offer up food to the varmints will also help.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Do you have any Niteguard lights? They are a red blinking light that is supposed to represent a night predators eyes flashing, which makes them think they are being watched....which they supposedly don't like. This is of course only a night precaution, not sure how effective they are or not...guess there really isn't a way to know until something happens....


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

If you get a donkey get a female,


----------

